# Dump trailer for round bales, equipment transport and dumpster



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep, all 3 of those jobs. 
I'd like to think about a 20' x 102" dump trailer with low sides and slide out ramps. 
My goal is 14 900lb bales (12,600lbs ) and an empty weight of about 4k? (Just a guess) so I might be able to do it with a 16 or 18 k single tire instead of duals. No objection to duals, just keeps trailer cheaper. 
Might have to do duals to keep deck height low. 
Would like to be able to haul my M 7040 and small 8' bush hog. 
Would also like to leave dump trailer at a field for trash cleanup, hauling rock, construction stuff, etc. 
I would keep the steel sides low to make it so lower layer of round bales could still be speared and would also help hold lower layer of bales stay put. I would put 8 bales on bottom 6 bales on top. 
I figure I could even dump the lower level of bales in a pinch if there's no tractor for unloading. 
Also will be able to dump rock, trash, etc.

Suggestions? Does anyone even make a 20' low sided 102" dump trailer? 
Where am I going wrong? 
What would be a better setup?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I almost bought a dump trailer after the massive tornado clean up here a couple of years ago. Once the FEMA money stopped, the trailers were up for sale.
I want one just to haul dirt and rock. Insurance on a dump trailer is nothing when compared to our old dump truck.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

These folks make a good trailer but pricey. They have a smaller version with fold down sides. max load about 9,000 pounds.
You might be able to pick up a used one the size you need and modify the sides to hinge down.

http://www.bigtextra...lers/dumps.html

http://www.bigtextra...4OD_14OD-GN.pdf

http://www.bigtextra...om/pdf/25du.pdf

CW


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

A reminder about duels vs single tires...on soft ground you will have about twice the foot-print. I wish my buyer had duels on his trailer the last load he picked up. I had to push him thru the field a couple times...and still have the ruts to try to mash out. (IF I ever get enough rain to soften the ground some!)


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I would always take the option for dual axles on a trailer. Blow a tire with a single axle and you're screwed. I carry a trailer jack, the roll-on kind, in all my horse trailers. I can change a flat in under 10 minutes without having to unload.

I don't leave home without one.

Ralph


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm thinking a 20' dump trailer would be prohibitively pricey. There are a lot of dynamics involved in getting that much loaded weight up in the air. Unless you needed the large dump capacity on a regular basis, I think you could probably get a regular gooseneck equipment trailer AND a smaller 6x12 or 6x14 dump trailer for less money than the large dump you are talking about.

I bought a 6x12 dump from here: http://www.baggettstrailerconnection.com/items.asp?CID=7

They are a local shop outside of Piedmont Alabama and will custom build to your specs. I noted they advertise a 7x16 tri-axle dump for $5700.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The tree clean up / yardcare companies often have used 18-24 ft gooseneck dump trailers for sale around here. Not usually duallies though, I think they get them light and large for woodchips and bark mulch and hauling leaves away.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a big tex 14 foot tag dump with dual wheels. I wanted a 5 th wheel 14 foot dump but they wanted around 8500 . I paid 6100 for the tag a long . I haul 5 ton gravel no problem I think it's 14000 lbs gross but I can't remember . I think you will need a 20ft . I looked at all of them and big tex was built better than the rest.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm thinking you may have to have that custom build, which isn't a huge deal. I don;t think I have seen an stock ones like what you are looking for. Are you thinking bumper pull or gooseneck? Not many manufacturers use 8k lbs axels, you will probably have to go with a 10 or 12k lb dual tandem. Also, I don't think I have ever seen a 102" wide dump, most are either 72" or 83".

I'm in agreement that you are probably better off with 2 trailers. I think you going to have $10-15k into having one build, and it will weigh in the 5-6k lb range.

Maybe I'm missing something here though. You have a dump truck, and loader tractors to load it, and a gooseneck to haul equipment. Are you just looking for something to fill in the gaps between? If so I think a smaller stock sized dump trailer would work for you.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Apparently Appalation Trailer makes something like you are looking for, runs around $12,500

http://www.appalachiantrailers.com/dump_trailers/cg-gooseneck-dump-trailers-25k.php

You would need to add sides, and I would think the back would have to be different/removable for what you want to do. Bed wideth is 96" with 102" to outside of rub rails. I don't know if the bales will roll out with sides on. As soon as one turns a little they will be pinched & not unload.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fowllife said:


> I'm thinking you may have to have that custom build, which isn't a huge deal. I don;t think I have seen an stock ones like what you are looking for. Are you thinking bumper pull or gooseneck? Not many manufacturers use 8k lbs axels, you will probably have to go with a 10 or 12k lb dual tandem. Also, I don't think I have ever seen a 102" wide dump, most are either 72" or 83".
> 
> I'm in agreement that you are probably better off with 2 trailers. I think you going to have $10-15k into having one build, and it will weigh in the 5-6k lb range.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here though. You have a dump truck, and loader tractors to load it, and a gooseneck to haul equipment. Are you just looking for something to fill in the gaps between? If so I think a smaller stock sized dump trailer would work for you.


I think you guys are onto something. I could get a clean used 20k + gvw flat gooseneck for under 5k around here. That would be used for local hay delivery and equip transport
Then get a shorter 14-16' or so dump trailer for stone, debris, etc.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> I would always take the option for dual axles on a trailer. Blow a tire with a single axle and you're screwed. I carry a trailer jack, the roll-on kind, in all my horse trailers. I can change a flat in under 10 minutes without having to unload.
> 
> I don't leave home without one.
> 
> Ralph


I don't want a single axle. I want single tires on dual axles. 
I had a dual axle single tire trailer with real heavy duty single tires and it was 17 or 18k GVWR.

Might be a moot point though. I'm picturing a dual tandem goose neck flatbed and a dual single dump trailer.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Something like this?
If ya got it for the right price the sides could be re-built like ya wanted it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I might go 2 trailer route. I just missed out on a 24' pop up beaver tail 17gvw trailer in great shape. Guy sold it for 5k yesterday.

Might be better to have a shorter dump trailer, like 14'. I hate the idea of 2 trailers, but it might be cheaper and more effective. I agree a 20' dump trailer is an expensive trailer. New, were talking $15,000 plus delivery. I think I could get 2 lightly used trailers, each more effective at their tasks, for about $11k.

Now I just have to find them.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, check out Appalachian trailers. They are pretty affordable and they are primed and painted. No powder coat crap. I'm gonna dig deeper and see what they use for axles, brakes, etc.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Fowllife said:


> Apparently Appalation Trailer makes something like you are looking for, runs around $12,500
> 
> http://www.appalachi...railers-25k.php
> 
> You would need to add sides, and I would think the back would have to be different/removable for what you want to do. Bed wideth is 96" with 102" to outside of rub rails. I don't know if the bales will roll out with sides on. As soon as one turns a little they will be pinched & not unload.


Friend mine just bought a 16' Appalachian Dump Gooseneck with removable wood sides, removable rear gate with coal shoot for grain and ramps that slide in underneath. I saw it for the first time yesterday. It's a nice trailer. He and his wife drove from NC to Ohio to pick it up. He dealt directly over the phone with them, he said they were very easy to work with. No one locally was willing to build what he wanted.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> Friend mine just bought a 16' Appalachian Dump Gooseneck with removable wood sides, removable rear gate with coal shoot for grain and ramps that slide in underneath. I saw it for the first time yesterday. It's a nice trailer. He and his wife drove from NC to Ohio to pick it up. He dealt directly over the phone with them, he said they were very easy to work with. No one locally was willing to build what he wanted.


I just priced a 102"x 16' gooseneck deck over dump removable sides, dual jacks, aluminum slide ramps. 15k GVWR (7k axles) $9,100 19k GVWR (8k axles) $10,700. They don't offer fold down sides, though. That's a hassle.

I like Appalachian because of primer/paint finish. No powder coating. I'm not sure I agree with their rating system, though.

Pricing a cam super line today. Does offer fold down sides. Not powder coated, either.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So after a lot of research, I decided to go with a 16' gooseneck dump trailer with fold down sides, however theres a problem.
Widest inside width I can find is 96" (8').
I'm picturing loading round bales from the side with one side folded down and opposite side folded up. Concerned the 4x5 bales wont compact together side by side enough and be less than 96" so I can get folded down side to latch upright easily.

Only solution I can think of is to buy removeable sides and leave them off, so bales can hang over the edge, but I dislike removeable sides and I lose the comfort of having the lower layer of round bales secured by the fold up sides.....

Thoughts?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I suppose legally it is nearly impossible to get over 96 " inside trailer side wall. Max legal width is 102", and most mfrs go at least 1/2" less just in case DOT ociffer's chinese made tape measure is off a little. 2 1/2" worth of wall thickness and your down to 96".

For what its worth, dump trailers are heavy for their size, given their double frame and side walls.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Screw a board or similar to the side to make a push pad to get the sides closed? I know I can usually squish a round bale at least 1" on the end with the loader. 2 should get you 2 inches.



JD3430 said:


> So after a lot of research, I decided to go with a 16' gooseneck dump trailer with fold down sides, however theres a problem.
> Widest inside width I can find is 96" (8').
> I'm picturing loading round bales from the side with one side folded down and opposite side folded up. Concerned the 4x5 bales wont compact together side by side enough and be less than 96" so I can get folded down side to latch upright easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

What about getting the hinges off-set on one side? Might have to be done 'after-market', but I would think it should
be do-able.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Screw a board or similar to the side to make a push pad to get the sides closed? I know I can usually squish a round bale at least 1" on the end with the loader. 2 should get you 2 inches.


So you think it's feasible to fit 2 rounds side by side in a strict 8' opening without bending the sides? I'm embarrassed to say I never checked and have no round bales left to measure! Lol


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> So you think it's feasible to fit 2 rounds side by side in a strict 8' opening without bending the sides? I'm embarrassed to say I never checked and have no round bales left to measure! Lol


Ready made bale compactor. Load from the back of the trailer and push them forward. I believe the chamber of most round balers is less than 48". the hay expands once dumped.
Re-compact them if the sides will hold the pressure.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Something tells me the steel sides are kinda flimsy....


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

The chamber on your baler is only 46.5", I would think that if you were carefull when you placed them you could make it work. You may want to reinforce the top edge of the sides just to be safe though.

I would also think you would have better luck if you could load/unload with a skid loader & cradle or grapple instead of a spear. In my experience spear are sometime hard to get into and out of a nice tight bale (seems a lot worse with corn stalk bales, whick I doubt you will handle though)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Drilling down a little deeper, I just found out the "Appalachian Special" dump trailer has removeable sides and available removeable back corners & tailgate. When everything is removed, it's essentially a flatbed and with slide out ramps, might make a 1/2 decent equipment hauler. Little higher deck height, though.
That would also solve bale issues since 1 side or both sides are removeable. I'm going to do some more comparing, but I think I know how to configure it now.
Single tire 19K version gives me more than enough payload, but doesnt have oil bath axles. only dually has oil bath. Costs 2K more....


----------

